
8K to Next-Gen TV: Previewing the National Association of Broadcasters Show - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind-screen/8k-next-gen-tv-previewing-national-association-broadcasters-show-1198898
======
village-idiot
8K TVs are a silly thing. Forget about the lack of 8K content at the moment,
there are actually very few contexts in which an 8K TV works[0].

There are two formulas for a monitor that conflict here: one controls the
optimal distance that allows your eyes to resolve all the detail, and one that
controls how close to the TV you’d be comfortable sitting.

For 8K displays there’s basically no overlap between these formulas. With a
65” TV you would have to be closer than 4.3’ to the screen to tell any
difference between a 4K and 8K TV. The ideal distance to detect all those
extra pixels is a neck hurting 2’.

Given the trend towards bigger TVs, I seriously doubt there are many homes
where an 8K would even be detectable by a human, let alone ideal. I personally
suspect that most users aren’t close enough to their TVs to resolve all the
detail from a 4K tv, let alone an 8K.

0 - Computer monitors are the exception here. While most users don’t sit close
enough to their monitors to resolve every detail in a 8K screen, they do sit
close enough to tell the difference between a 4K and higher resolutions. My
uneducated guess is that a 5-6K monitor is probably close to the upper
practical limit for computer monitors.

